# Driveshaft hitting tunnel



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I have a '68 GTO, '73 455, saginaw 4 spd. The problem being, there is very little clearance, 1/8" - 3/16", between the u-joint at the tranny and the tunnel. Any time I hit a bump or get a little body roll the u-joint raps against the tunnel. I've verified scrape marks on the tunnel on the top and sides. The tranny mount is correct and in good condition. All tranny mount bolts and cross member bolts are tight. This happened last year only if I hit a very large bump in the road. As soon as I took it out his year, which was just recently, I started having these major problems. As of now, the car is basically undriveable. A friend with a '68 convertible can get his whole hand in between the u-joint and tunnel. I have no such clearance. One solution would be to cut down the tranny mount. But why is this happening in the first place. I would rather fix the cause of the problem than put a bandaid on it such as cutting down the mount. I have not thouroughly checked out the motor mounts as of yet. All mounts are rubber not solid. Ideas?
Forgot to mention, all u-joints were replaced with new. Also, I replaced the front springs over the winter with stock ones. Couldn't imagine that would have any effect. The rears have since been replaced too. I do have air shocks to accomodate the wider tires for clearance issues.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi, 68,
I had the same problem years ago with a '70 Goat.
Had some work done on it and a friend jacked it up on the trans crossmember.
Bent it up and the front yoke and u-joints hit the floorboard.
Straightened it back out and all was well.

Larry


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If the cross memeber is in the correct location and not bent (there should be more clearance then 1/8 in) then is sounds like it could be a bad tranny mount. Try a pry bar in between the cross member and the tranny and see if you can raise the tranny off the mount or get any abnormal seperation of the rubber in the mount. Replace if needed.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Also, check your body bushings and the bushings that attach the cross member to the frame.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

You all have good ideas. It is possible the cross member is bent. Can it be removed without dropping the exhaust? I know it's very difficult now moving it between the frame rails. I'll also try the pry bar thing. I did have the mount out and it looked fine, but I suppose looks can be deceiving. 
I thought about the body bushings too. Checked some, they look to be not too bad. I'm sure they're original. Would one have to loosen them all up b/4 they could be replaced? Or, can you do one at a time? Guessing the latter wouldn't work. The cross member rubbers are not the greatest, but if I replace them I think it would compound the problem since the rubber would be thicker and would raise the cross member making less gap for the u-joints. Taking out the rubber would actually give more room by lowering the cross member/tranny, but wouldn't think that would be a good idea.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> Hi, 68,
> I had the same problem years ago with a '70 Goat.
> Had some work done on it and a friend jacked it up on the trans crossmember.
> Bent it up and the front yoke and u-joints hit the floorboard.
> ...


Driving thru Birmingham this Saturday. Dega bound!! Go Burton(Jeff that is)!!!


----------



## Partsguru1 (May 21, 2007)

68greengoat said:


> Driving thru Birmingham this Saturday. Dega bound!! Go Burton(Jeff that is)!!!


Heading to "Dega from Southern IL Thursday evening/Friday morning!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Partsguru1 said:


> Heading to "Dega from Southern IL Thursday evening/Friday morning!


Cool.... Stopping in Effingham on our 1st nite...


----------

